# Bad call the other night.



## divinewind_007 (Apr 22, 2006)

Dispatched out to a MVA at 1 in the morning. 2 patients....one adult and 1 child. adult was pinned. we were first unit to arrive...followed by the other ems unit and extrication unit.  the lady pinned had no obvious injuries. was only pinned due to door jammed. she had hit a tree on the passenger side. 4 year old girl was lying face down in back seat not moving. we took the 4 year old..other crew got the woman. she was crying a little bit. my medic crawled in back seat and got c-spine. we got her out and on a board. she stopped crying and had stare to left side. pupils unreactive. got her in truck. 

HR  180
couldnt here B/P
Cartoid pulse
could here fluid in both lungs
Had Helicopter enroute.

We got a line and started NS.
medic got monitor on her, then she crashed. she went into PEA. Stomach started becoming rigid. we worked the code.  

Got her to hospital still in PEA and Doc. gave her amderodone. and stuck a NG tube down here...which revealed blood in her stomach. she also had blood in her lungs. Even after they called the code her stomach continued to get more distended. i had never seen that before.



Pt. 2- the mother:

mother didnt have a scratch on her.
mother admitted to being on oxy's
she didnt even know she had the girl with her....she tought she had her son.
bad needle tracks on both arms.
she was released later that day.

Now the rest of the story:

Last summer me and my partner coded her husband who Overdosed. Woman was there that night doped out of her head with daughter standing there watching. she had just won custody back then for her daughter...she still had not got her son back. 
 This time she had came in at midnight after grandpa had put the kid to bed. she got this girl up in middle of night and put her in the car so doped up she thought she had her little boy. she didnt even dress her...the little girl only had on her panties.  she had the booster seat in the  front passenger seat and did not buckle her up either. 


End Result of this family:

Father Dead - overdose
4 year old Daughter Dead - due to mother's drug problem.
Mother - probably going to jail for killing daughter
10 year old son- Has to live with this mess.

FOR THOSE THAT SAY DRUG USE DONT HURT ANYONE....WISH THEY COULD SEE WHAT WE SEE.


----------



## Chimpie (Apr 22, 2006)

:sad:  don't know what else to say


----------



## fm_emt (Apr 22, 2006)

*ugh*

That's an awful story. Sucks that the kid that had nothing to do with the situation paid for mom's stupidity. :-|

Side question, maybe for everyone: Do you think that writing it up (as many of us do) is helpful? I've found that simply writing up the story is quite therapeutic. Kind of a 'memory dump' of sorts. With stressful stuff, it's always helped me to type a bit about it as a way to process the information.


----------



## Chimpie (Apr 22, 2006)

Absolutely.  That's one of the great things about this forum.  We all have those "bad days" and sometimes it's easier to write it all out than talk with our partners or bosses.


----------



## JJR512 (Apr 23, 2006)

This is one of the very few things that pisses me off to an extreme level.

I vote the mother should be executed.

Oh, but then we're separating a mother and son--GOOD. Regardless of what ends up happening to the mother, the son should be taken away and the mother absolutely has no rights to him at all whatsover, period. She's already caused the death of one of her children, there should be no second chances.

Oh wait, did I say no second chances? I should have said no third chances. This :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored: was already on her second chance after the earlier incident. The children should have been taken from the mother back then, because she clearly wasn't fit to be a parent. Had that happened, I would allow that if she could have proved herself worthy--with a long-term treatment, rehab, and leading a life with a positive impact on the community--then, and ONLY then, might she have been allowed to reunite with her children.

So the children would have been living in a foster home all that time. Yeah, I'm sure that's tough; having never been in that situation myself, I can't claim to know. But I bet being separated from their parents and placed in foster care back then would have been more favorable to those children than where they're at now: One dead, and one in or going to foster care, anyway.

Jesus :censored::censored::censored::censored:ing Christ...There are so many good, decent people who want kids and can handle kids but can't have kids of their own...I'm sorry but words cannot express how I feel any further. All else I can say is that not everyone who _can_ be a parent _should_ be a parent, and I am very much in favor of exploring ways to regulate who is and isn't allowed to have children.


----------



## Wingnut (Apr 23, 2006)

There should be (and I hope there is) a special place in hell for people like her.

Things like this make me so angry I'm speechless.


----------



## divinewind_007 (Apr 23, 2006)

rcmedic said:
			
		

> Side question, maybe for everyone: Do you think that writing it up (as many of us do) is helpful? I've found that simply writing up the story is quite therapeutic. Kind of a 'memory dump' of sorts. With stressful stuff, it's always helped me to type a bit about it as a way to process the information.




yea..i think writing it out on here is a good stress reliever. lets you vent.


----------

